# نتيجة (مسابقة من اجل صحة افضل)



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

هاى يا بشر
معلش اخرت عليكم ف اعلان النتيجة بتاعت المسابقة




++ مسابقة من اجل صحة افضل++ 			‏(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5) 		


كان معنا

 mero_engel
 mirna
 tasoni queena

وميرو خلعت من الحوار

واللى التزم

كوينا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200653&page=2
 وميرنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3071966#post3071966



وطبعا المسابقة دى كان الفوز فيها عن طريق اكبر عدد ردود

وتم فوز 
tasoni queena

لحصولها ع اكبر عدد ردود ف التويبك الخاص بيها

مبرررررروك ياهارتى30:

وهطلب من عياد بيك يعملنا توقيع روش كدة ليكىleasantr
​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2012)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك كوينا حبيبتى

عقبال كل مره يا قمر 

وجاى فى مناسبه جميله
​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

هيييييييييه

البرى برى عامل شغل 

مستنية التوقيع ويكون عنده نقص فيتامين ( أ )


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك كوينا حبيبتى
> 
> عقبال كل مره يا قمر
> 
> وجاى فى مناسبه جميله



شكرا يا كاندى

وكل سنة وانتى طيبة 

هابى قلقاس وقصب داى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*الف مبروك يا خاله كوينا *
*ربعايه يا باشا *
*ويبقي عندك احلي شهاده تقيم *
​


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الف مبروك يا خاله كوينا *
> *ربعايه يا باشا *
> *ويبقي عندك احلي شهاده تقيم *
> ​


اصلى ياعياد
معلش تعبنيك معنا
بس عاتى عاتى بقة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هيييييييييه
> 
> البرى برى عامل شغل
> 
> مستنية التوقيع ويكون عنده نقص فيتامين ( أ )


ههههههههههههههههه اة البرى برى ولع المسابقة اهو
مبروك حوبى


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> *الف مبروك يا خاله كوينا *
> *ربعايه يا باشا *
> *ويبقي عندك احلي شهاده تقيم *



الراعى الرسمى لتصميمات المنتدى 

كل سنة وانت طيب 

واحنا فى الانتظار ...........


----------



## bob (19 يناير 2012)

*لا انا معترض بقي علي النتيجة و في تحيز 
انا مش عارف معترض ليه بس طالما انا موجود يبقي لازم اعترض
*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> *لا انا معترض بقي علي النتيجة و في تحيز
> انا مش عارف معترض ليه بس طالما انا موجود يبقي لازم اعترض*


انا اشك اذن انا دبوس 

لازم اعترض لحسن يقولوا عليا مبهمش حاجة ههههههههههه

مفيش مبرووووك هدية وانت داخل :t30:


----------



## النهيسى (19 يناير 2012)

*




مبروك
و
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
عيد غطاس سعيد
*


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *لا انا معترض بقي علي النتيجة و في تحيز
> انا مش عارف معترض ليه بس طالما انا موجود يبقي لازم اعترض
> *


هههههههههههههههه اصلى ياحوساام:hlp:


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

وانت طيب يا استاذ نهيسى

شكرا ليك


----------



## bob (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا اشك اذن انا دبوس
> 
> لازم اعترض لحسن يقولوا عليا مبهمش حاجة ههههههههههه
> 
> مفيش مبرووووك هدية وانت داخل :t30:


*طيب يا ستي مبروك و انا وصيت لك علي نص قلقاس بس ابقي حسبي علشان معيش فكة*:t30:


rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه اصلى ياحوساام:hlp:


*شكرا يا ميرفت *:t31:


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> *طيب يا ستي مبروك و انا وصيت لك علي نص قلقاس بس ابقي حسبي علشان معيش فكة*:t30:



انت فكرتنى بحاجة كبيرة

انا اكلت قلقاس ومجبناش قصب دى مهزلة هههههههههه

لازم نجيب قصب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*

*


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

واووووووووو
اية الجمال دة ياعياد بجد حلو اوى
وكمان سرعة الاداء عندك جامدة
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك
ها يابت يا كوينا عجبتك ولا لاع؟
لووووول​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اصلى ياعياد
> معلش تعبنيك معنا
> بس عاتى عاتى بقة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



*متؤليش كده يا حماتي 
تعبك راحه 
وتم يا كبيره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> الراعى الرسمى لتصميمات المنتدى
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> 
> واحنا فى الانتظار ...........



*ههههههههههههههههه
وانتي طيبه يا باشا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> واووووووووو
> اية الجمال دة ياعياد بجد حلو اوى
> وكمان سرعة الاداء عندك جامدة
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...


*جمال عبد الناصر هههههه
ميرسي يا رانيا ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

تحففففففة 

وجارى وضعها فى التقيييم ...........


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> واووووووووو
> اية الجمال دة ياعياد بجد حلو اوى
> وكمان سرعة الاداء عندك جامدة
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



عجبتنى طبعاااااااا يا رنووون

مش محتاجة كلام


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يناير 2012)

*الف مبروك يا كويييييينا
مكتسحه على طول ولا الحزب الوطنى الى بقا حريه وعداله دلوقتى *​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> *الف مبروك يا كويييييينا
> مكتسحه على طول ولا الحزب الوطنى الى بقا حريه وعداله دلوقتى :*



بنسبة 99.9 % اللى بقت 75 % دلوقتى هههههههههه

الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر

شكرا يا كوكى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> تحففففففة
> 
> وجارى وضعها فى التقيييم ...........



* تقيم ازاي ؟*​


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

تقصد التوقيع ياولة
هههههههههههههههه
بس كيبوردها الدغ شوية معلش معلش
لووووووووول​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> تقصد التوقيع ياولة
> هههههههههههههههه
> بس كيبوردها الدغ شوية معلش معلش
> لووووووووول​



* اذا كان كده ماشي
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> تقيم ازاي ؟



يادى الفضايح 

التوقيع زى ما رانيا قالت هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

> تقصد التوقيع ياولة
> هههههههههههههههه
> بس كيبوردها الدغ شوية معلش معلش
> لووووووووول



هو كده بالضبط يا حبى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يادى الفضايح
> 
> التوقيع زى ما رانيا قالت هههههههههه



*مااااااااشي 
هعديها 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2012)

الف مبرووووك ياكووووينا
تستاهلين الفوز ياقمر​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يناير 2012)

*مبروووك يا كوينا بقولها ليكى منغير غيره و منغير هقد ههههههههههههههههو بعدين يا عياد و انت يا رانيا -- اعملو لى موضوع مخصوص علشان اكسب فيه و عياد يعملى حاجه حلوه كدا   ماليس دعوهه -- انا عايزا من ده يا حزنبل --*


----------



## rania79 (20 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههه من يعونى ياحبو
دة انتى من غير مسابقة نعملكل توقيع يابت
مش كدة ياعياد بيك؟
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (20 يناير 2012)

*أنا على فكرة مكنتش متابع المسابقة يا رانيا*
*بس على العموم ألف مبروووووووووووك يا كوينا على الفوز وشهادة التقدير*
*وكل سنة وإنتوا طيبين*​


----------

